# Luminous Engine Technical Director Yoshihisa Hashimoto Leaves Square Enix



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2014)

> The technical director for the eye popping Luminous Engine has left Square Enix to pursue other goals with another company, no further details have been given aside that he has already left the company. This news comes from a friend of Hashimoto?s, that made a post on his facebook wall. The Luminous Engine was supposedly the newest graphic engine developed by Square Enix and fans had a first glance at E3 2012 when Square Enix revealed Agni?s Philosophy, a tech demo running with the engine.





No wonder FFXV skipped E3.   This fucking company.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2014)

When taken into account with this rumor:



> An Italian developer known to have worked on the development of a graphics engine during the Final Fantasy VIII era has made a rather interesting remark on the status of Square Enix’s Luminous graphics engine at the Indievault forums. He referred to Luminous as “R.I.P”, implying that the graphics engine has been abandoned, possibly in favor of a licensed engine such as Unreal Engine 4.





It does make one wonder about the state of the engine.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 22, 2014)

So XV back into development hell I guess. KH3 frozen until XV is sorted out. SE makes even more mobile crap and ports to make up for the loses.

SE, how did you managed to fuck things this badly.

Maybe it's time to go back to being just S


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 22, 2014)

mismanagement is a bitch. I thought it was weird when they said they spent a year making a tech demo from the engine they were making instead of actually sorting out the development tools. They were just making a goddamn real time cut-scene renderer and not a fucking game engine! 

Just like crystal tools..

NO wonder they were the first licensee of UE4, i expect to see that used in the next trailer


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 22, 2014)

Dat Nintendo buyout on the horizon


----------



## uuugh (Jul 23, 2014)

Why nintendo would buy something their console can't even handle 

Sony should buy it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 23, 2014)

For fucks sake... 

I swear to god if they don't get KH3 and XV out next fucking year I'm gonna smash skulls. 

The fuck guys.... THE FUCK. 

Get your shit together!


----------



## uuugh (Jul 23, 2014)

Neither were going to be released next year even when things went according to plan. Now it's literally years before XV comes out. Forget about KH3 for now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd lol if SQEX decided to release KH3 before FFXV instead, but seeing as how KH in general is less ambitious than FF it actually wouldn't be too surprising. 

Their own words hold little value nowadays.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2014)

my days of laughing at versus fans remains uninhibited


goooooooood


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm going to be 40 before KH3 comes out...


----------



## uuugh (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd actually say that KH at this point is a more ambitious project than FF in it's current state.

KH2 sold just less than a mil shy from FF13, and even that was because of the next gen hype for 13.
Now there's a chance KH3 might outsell 15, since this series doesn't have such a bad rep.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 23, 2014)

uuugh said:


> Neither were going to be released next year even when things went according to plan. Now it's literally years before XV comes out. Forget about KH3 for now.



Bah! I'm SOOOO pissed at this company >;[ 

At least I don't have to buy a PS4 anymore.. Fuck you SE. Fuck you with a rusty pitch fork.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2014)

At least they will make the wait less painful with more micro-transaction based mobile games !


----------

